# Musicians are NORMAL humans!



## 009

Have u ever had the experience with people treating u 'weirdly' just because u play a decent 'classical' instrument? :angry: 
I hate it when people think of musicians as high and mighty, to be more respected simply because we know music and thus shun away from us. Is it because they really think that we deserve the adoration or that they are being '.......I can't put this to words.....'? 
Esp. when they percieve us as class conscious( whom they themselves are in the first place ), hi-life beings with no clue about life sufferings, poverty, stress etc. 
They do treat us differently, and on several occassions, pushed us away from themselves, knowingly, purposely! I think. 
I.e: There was this one particular incident that really piseed me off.
I hate having vivacious cabby drivers talking non-stop all way through the journey...well, anyway. He was complaining to me about how tough life is for him...How unfair God is and the government and this and that. Man! He was one big angry machine! So, as a Christian, I thought it was my duty to enlighten him. I merely suggested to him that God is a fair being. He rains on the roof of the bad, and the roof of the good. That life itself is not eternal, and only whatever investment we had in His Kingdom is eternal. And though the path to righteousness is narrow, but all those who made it through will find riches and not poverty.
Then he snapped at me! 'What is your job?' 'What? A pianist!' "What would you musicians know about life!"
I thought that his statement was really unfair. Are we musicians plain silly or just really 'fortunate' good life beings to you? That we know not about pains and sufferings? :angry: 

And I hate it even more when people give u that strange look when u say u teach music. And they go like:" What? Music? U can make ends meet by teaching music? U should have chosen another career... It's silly, How can u survive by doing music...."and blah blah blah ...Well, what do they know anyway? :angry: 

Then there's the third type, that regards musicians as sages or demi-gods. I find them the most annoying. They speak to u delicately, and try to engage u in 'mediocre' conversations.
Waitress: "What? U want beef stew? Why don't u try this air flown steak. I think you will love it...."
Waitress: "Is the music too noisy?"
Waitress: " Oh, I don't think you like Britney Spears...let me change the song for u..."
Waitress: " Do u know who's Britney Spears?"...(Come on! I merely choosed to study music...I'm not a caveman! :angry: U should have seen their 'face of ultimate horror' when I mentioned that Linkin Park is great. :angry: )
Waitress: "...Really? U watch TV?..."
Witress: " U know how I wish I was like you... You can play music...that's so clever...Unlike me...I don't even understand music..." ( Come on! Get a life! :angry: )
Waitress: Oh no, wait! I know Be-tho-van. He wrote alot of symphonies right? Must be like Hundreds of them! Wow! He's a genius!...( Yeah, right... Hundreds? He only wrote nine. :angry: )

Oh Man! Please stop treating us differently. We're not 'caged clowns'...We are perfectly normal human beings. And yes, we eat crap and talk crap and watch crap TV shows just like everyone else. :angry:
So who's the freak now? And who's the class conscious? :angry:


----------



## Nox

Poor DW!

The cabby was just letting off steam...no matter what you said you did...he would've trashed it...(well, unless you were another cabby...)

As to choice of career...my hat's off to you...you're doing well in a field that it's sometimes hard to do well in...so just ignore those that don't know about it...

And as to the idolizers??? LOL...I have NO idea...never been idolized...heehee...just ignore or enjoy!


----------



## Quaverion

I don't know about you, but _I'm_ definitely NOT normal... B)


----------



## Nox

...so we've noticed......


----------



## becky

You know the cabby was probably mad that you were working AND doing something you enjoy, DW. Music is a tough career to make a living by. Yes, you can do it often and enjoy it, but a lucky few make enough cash to live on. A cabby on the other hand can make a lot (check out the incomes of NYC cabbies.) 

I wish people would treat me as superior because I play the violin, but I came from a very musical town with very musical people. Now out in Minnesota, no one has ever cared that I'm good at the violin. Of course, that's not my career, I'm just a biologist who really likes music!


----------



## Daniel

Poor DW, i really understand what you mean.....in our school i think i am the only one (besides one or two whoom i don't know) who likes "classical" music and loves his instruments in that way. And can you imagine the feeling in all this pop culture and music? And your point for being treated differently is exactly the same here, especially in lower grades, now i became in all that stuff very introvert, that helps me not to be hurt.


----------



## baroque flute

There's definitely a stereotype of "high and mighty" musicians--like they're all rich people, who don't know anything about life. I guess that's the majority of pop artists and concert goers are. But I've found that muisicians are almost always more compassionate people. Even some of the really weird pop artists give to charities all the time and condemn war and other things that cause suffering. I think it comes with being more sensitive. I think the waitress you mentioned was being really nice--just a little bit ignorant. (With my apologies, I would have liked it, but then I'm probably weird  .) 

For some people it's hard not to think that God is unfair when they're kicked around by men with power over them. But it's the fault of greed, not God. And I trhink he couldn't take anything from a musician because of the stereotype he had in his mind. (Which may have been formed from just a few experiences with a couple musciains who are like that, but I don't know. We humans are all too quick to form stereotypes in our minds!) 
Sorry it happened that way, DW! 

I agree with you, Daniel, that sometimes it's best to not talk much about the ways that we're different to intolerant people, just so they'll leave us alone!


----------



## Nox

...it's hard when you don't quite fit in with the 'in' crowd...but it's important not to compromise who you are...

...at the same time, I think you also need to comform at least a little, so your entire highschool experience isn't all bad...ie. play a team sport, join a club...dress like the masses...LOL...


----------



## Daniel

> *..at the same time, I think you also need to comform at least a little, so your entire highschool experience isn't all bad...ie. play a team sport, join a club...dress like the masses...LOL...*


Well my memorizing of school time won't be that good.  Dressing like masses? No way! clubs? I am not a human for that atmosphere, and i am kinda shy  
and a sportific looser


----------



## Nox

...hhmmm...you present a challenge! LOL...give me a little time...


----------



## max

I actually have seen most people think that musicians are NOT worthy of being real people..

When I tell people that I am not a heavy practicer, but that I know people who practice 5 or more hours a day, they don't believe me, they say it's impossible...

Basically from my experiences, DW's statements are the exact opposite (for the most part).

I have more people feeling pity for me, that I'm a musician, than people saying, OH MY GOD, you're a musician, I wish I could do that. Most people I know shy away from musicians, yes. But not because they are jealous of our lifestyle, but because they assume that we don't know anything else, BUT MUSIC.

I do agree, that yes, we do watch the same "crap" TV, eat the same "crap" food, etc.

But I agree, people must start realizing that we are normal people too, we just have a livelyhood with "music" not with "engineering", not with "science", not with "medicine", not with "architecture", not with "supermarket-packing", etc. We AREN'T any different than anybody else. We have our talents, they have theirs.

//END RANT!


----------



## Nox

...everyone puts their socks on one foot at a time...


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 29 2004, 06:22 AM
> *Have u ever had the experience with people treating u 'weirdly' just because u play a decent 'classical' instrument? :angry:
> I hate it when people think of musicians as high and mighty, to be more respected simply because we know music and thus shun away from us. Is it because they really think that we deserve the adoration or that they are being '.......I can't put this to words.....'?
> 
> [snapback]738[/snapback]​*


OMG!!! That makes me SO freaking angry too!!!! Ahhhh!!!! You know what it is? Some people are just too STUPID!!! They listen to rap and eminem crud and it takes over their brains and makes them STUPID :lol: :lol: :lol: . I been treated that way too!!! And very constantly...especially since I sing, dance, write, and perform classical music, people tend to want to treat me differently from all the other teens at school...most of them are super jealous and try insulting me...which I merely say back too all the insults, "Same back too you," and because I have such comebacks they think I am even MORE mighty and crap...but I am just like them!!! I feel youre pain.... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 29 2004, 07:23 PM
> *Well my memorizing of school time won't be that good.  Dressing like masses? No way! clubs? I am not a human for that atmosphere, and i am kinda shy
> and a sportific looser
> [snapback]775[/snapback]​*


Way to go Daniel!!! B) I'd do the same!

Yes, Angel, stupidity is a lot of the problem, and it's usually not a stupidity they're born with. It comes from their music and their TV. It's interesting to note that a careful study for Alzheimer's patients (a disease that deteriorates the brain), shows that to use the brain a lot slows down the deterioration. But the study shows that watching TV does not make even noticeable use of the brain. (I wouldn't wonder if rap and such was similar!) How about people learned to use their brains once in a while instead of just letting others program them like animals???!!! :angry:


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Nox_@Jul 29 2004, 09:59 AM
> *...so we've noticed......
> [snapback]745[/snapback]​*


Hehe. B)


----------



## 009

> *I have more people feeling pity for me, that I'm a musician, than people saying, OH MY GOD, you're a musician, I wish I could do that. Most people I know shy away from musicians, yes. But not because they are jealous of our lifestyle, but because they assume that we don't know anything else, BUT MUSIC.*


Yes!Yes! I hate it when people take pity on you...it's already hard enough to be a musician, but all those judegement that they do just makes it all harder. Sometimes it lets u doubt your very choice. Whether u'll be better off doing something else instead. I hate it when people tell me that I'm not entitled to my opinion simply becaz they see me as well off...What they didn't know was that I only started out earning $200 a month. Yes! $200 a month teaching silly kids. Those were really hard times.
So my piece of advice, if you wanna choose music as a career, and somehow u maanage to make it... Then u deserve all the pride and respect u get. :angry: Caz it's really not easy.


----------



## Quaverion

I've never really had people take pity on me. :huh: I would have thought it would be the other way around...

I wonder what my reaction would be...


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 29 2004, 10:09 PM
> *Yes!Yes! I hate it when people take pity on you...it's already hard enough to be a musician, but all those judegement that they do just makes it all harder. Sometimes it lets u doubt your very choice. Whether u'll be better off doing something else instead. I hate it when people tell me that I'm not entitled to my opinion simply becaz they see me as well off...What they didn't know was that I only started out earning $200 a month. Yes! $200 a month teaching silly kids. Those were really hard times.
> So my piece of advice, if you wanna choose music as a career, and somehow u maanage to make it... Then u deserve all the pride and respect u get. :angry: Caz it's really not easy.
> [snapback]815[/snapback]​*


This is my reasoning for not only going into performing/teaching... I also have the recording/editing and website management... Gotta make money in the beginning somehow...


----------



## krishna

On one of the other classical music sites I got laughed at because I told them I was a Bluegrass musician. (Please eveyone think of me as a fat 55 year old with a beaten straw hat,overalls and a non-understandable drawl ...Playing a grimy banjo...) There are few things in life that will **** me off more that bigotry and intolerence of anykind. I have found in the last 8 months that there are a lot of misconceptions about all the different types of music. There is currently ,on Muchmusic, a rap video in the top 40 that is telling all children that they are worth something! That 'THEY 'are the captains of their own destiny and that they don't have to grow up to be a gangsta rapper OR Brittny Spears! How's That for radical? Could anyone on this site not listen to a song like that and NOT be happy that it's there in a form of music that is being seen by MILLIONS of impressionable children? How could ANYONE object to that? I have SO much respect for that artist,even though I don't like the music. He's just chosen a different musical path than me. What do you all think? Kerry


----------



## Nox

...who's the artist?...


----------



## oistrach13

I share your opinion whole-heartedly ^_^ 

the way people look down on certain kinds of music is just disgusting, although I can't say I really respect rap as an art form, I can't help respecting an artist with such a message to say.

another example of a nasty misconception would be arabic music, whenever people hear the word arabic music, they immediately imagine belly dancers <_< . try convincing people that belly dancers were the entertainment of arabic aristocracy in the old times (who had nothing better to do than drink (forbidden in islam), and stare at half naked women (again forbidden in islam), and have slaves sing and dance for them (again, slavery is forbidden)), and that that is completely distinct from music. hollywood isn't exactly helping in this respect.


----------



## Quaverion

My brother is like that. He _hates_ classical music. He listens to bad 80's music. I in turn hate that.  However, I don't consider it music.

P.S. I like some 80's music, but his is just horrible. :blink:


----------



## Roger Knox

I've taught music privately and in schools and universities, worked in hospitals, played in concert halls and clubs, sung in churches. Wish we could all be peacemakers, and admire those who are. 

Hope this is not too preachy, but we need to respect others and their musical tastes, and to emphasize the good in what we do and the love we can give.


----------



## scratchgolf

Musicians are "special" human beings. That was before we allowed a word like "special" to become derogatory, when it remains anything but.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

are Musician's Crazy people................ never


----------



## JeffD

So here is the question:

You go out on a date. And a second date. And things are looking like there might be some traction.

So at what point do you reveal to your friend that you are a musician, you have over nine expensive guitars (or whatever), the huge grand piano that takes up most of the living room, you have audio equipment worth more than your house which you let nobody touch, or that you no longer have a spare bedroom because it has become a recording studio.

If your new friend is a musician too, or a passionate music fan, well there is hardly a problem. But if not, well some of this stuff is like explaining your 22 cats. I mean if you reveal it on the first date there could well not be a second date. If you wait too long your friend could feel you have been hiding things, and wonder what else you are hiding, (a collection of medieval weaponry perhaps, or a collection of books on vivisection, or that you are in debt to loan sharks for your lottery addiction).


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Performers are specs of dust like every other human being....but I think composers may be another matter.


----------



## hpowders

One thing I learned from this thread. They had internet forums back in 2004. That's more information than I usually glean on a given day.


----------



## Gordontrek

hpowders said:


> One thing I learned from this thread. They had internet forums back in 2004. That's more information than I usually glean on a given day.


Aren#&32;t you being a bit facetious#&39; Mr#&34; Hpowders#&35;


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## hpowders

Lamentations on the G String in B flat minor:

From ages 20-35:

I never dated a musician that went anywhere emotionally.

I never dated a non-musician that went anywhere emotionally.

Samples of my dates from both musicians and non-musicians were so flat (personality-wise), that I could have poured maple syrup on them.


----------



## Merl




----------

